# News from the ACCSTR November 2017



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 16, 2017)

Karen Bjorndal & Peter Pritchard
Awarded Carr Medals



Karen A. Bjorndal (ACCSTR, University of Florida) and Peter C. H. Pritchard(Chelonian Research Institute) were each awarded the Archie Carr Medal during a ceremony on 15 November at the Florida Museum of Natural History, University of Florida. The Carr Medal honors the late Archie F. Carr, University of Florida zoology professor and world authority on sea turtles. The medal recognizes outstanding national and international contributions to the knowledge, understanding, and appreciation of our natural heritage. Recipients are chosen by a national jury appointed by the Director of the Florida Museum of Natural History.
Past Medal Recipients
1979: Edward O. Wilson, Ph.D., Harvard University
1983: Thomas Eisner, Ph.D., Cornell University
1987: Peter H. Raven, Ph.D., Missouri Botanical Garden
1989: Jared M. Diamond, Ph.D., University of California, Los Angeles
1990: Thomas E. Lovejoy, Ph.D., Smithsonian Institution
1997: Michael E. Soule, Ph.D., University of California, Santa Cruz
2001: John F. Eisenberg, Ph.D., University of Florida
Jay M. Savage, Ph.D., University of Miami
2013: Nalini Nadkarni, Ph.D., University of Utah

Allen Salzberg
Publisher/Editor of HerpDigest
Free Email Newsletter Reporting on 
Latest Herp Conservation and Scientific News (www.herpdigest.org)
Conservation Chairperson for New York Turtle & Tortoise Society
Member of IUCN Tortoise and Freshwater Turtle IUCN Species Survival Group


----------

